# Wally Jay endorsement...



## Dan Anderson (Aug 8, 2003)

Hello All, 

I just got off the phone with Prof. Wally Jay.  I'd recently sent him a copy of _Advanced Modern Arnis: A Road To Mastery._  He told me he'd read it, liked it and that I "had absorbed my teacher's art."  He'd also gone over with me the section on _Two Way Action_ in which I describe the three Small Circle Jujitsu exercises.  He told me I had gotten them right as well.

I've always felt good about getting to the meat and potatos of my teacher's art but _how's that for an endorsement?_

BTW: Dr. Gyi also liked it and how it was laid and how it delineated the principles of Modern Arnis.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Aug 14, 2003)

Ah, but what did they say about your other book?!? Confess!


----------



## ace (Aug 17, 2003)

And I Like The Americn Freestyel Book.
I'm No were near the Calibur of a Name Like Pro. Jay
But I liked That Book & lok farward to seeing/Reading Your new 1.


Primo.:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 18, 2003)

Primo,

Thanks.  A number of the readers have been saying the new freestyle sparring book is as good as the original book.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Ah, but what did they say about your other book?!? Confess!  *



Prof. Jay has only the Advanced Modern Arnis book but Dr. Gyi liked both of them.  He told me the presentation was very well done.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## kaesa (Aug 22, 2003)

Dan,

I really like the new book, is the first one out as a hard copy?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 22, 2003)

Joe,

I'm glad you like it.  Regarding the first book, yes, it is.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

